# My new hero Dr Pol



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Incredible Dr. Pol: Polnado Warning – Nat Geo TV Blogs
Saturday night on Nat GEO Wild


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

DW is watching it as I post.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Just watched it the other night...I loved it!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love this show too!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> The Incredible Dr. Pol: Polnado Warning – Nat Geo TV Blogs
> Saturday night on Nat GEO Wild


I love the show too... I always forget to go way up on my cable channels to find it though...


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

every time i watch that show i always wish he could be our vet! he is amazing.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I love Dr. Pol! One of my favorite shows.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Love the show!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

well....crap! Is anyone good enough?! Veterinarians Behaving Badly: The not so incredible Dr Pol
Still going to watch it tonight!!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Watching it right now! DH and I love this show. It is good for our marriage because we don't fight over the remote! :laugh:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh I just watched the Video on the bottom of that link in the OP - where he's pulling the calf.
Now who was complaining about bad bedside manner in their Vet the other day? 
LOL he just bellows "MOOOOVE" at the owner of the calf before dumping a bucket of cold water over it"


----------

